# I can not open a browser, help



## teo (Oct 6, 2014)

I cannot open a browser, Firefox will not open :\ 


```
% firefox
XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /usr/local/lib/firefox/libxul.so:
Shared object "libsqlite3.so.8" not found, required by "libxul.so"
Couldn't load XPCOM.
 %
```


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 6, 2014)

Install sysutils/bsdadminscripts, run `pkg_libchk -qo`, rebuild the ports it lists.


----------



## teo (Oct 6, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Install sysutils/bsdadminscripts, run `pkg_libchk -qo`, rebuild the ports it lists.



What's left to do ?, Install and run the command.


----------



## talsamon (Oct 6, 2014)

> rebuild the ports it lists


 or post the output of `pkg_libchk -qo`.


----------



## teo (Oct 7, 2014)

talsamon said:
			
		

> > rebuild the ports it lists
> 
> 
> or post the output of `pkg_libchk -qo`.



I still can not open any browser, this is the result of the command  `pkg_libchk -qo`   :\ 


```
# pkg_libchk -qo
www/firefox-esr                                  
devel/gvfs                                                       
devel/libsoup-gnome                                   
security/nss        
#
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2014)

You need to rebuild or reinstall those ports.


----------



## teo (Oct 7, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You need to rebuild or reinstall those ports.


When trying to reinstall this port fails


```
# cd /usr/ports/security/nss/ && make reinstall clean

gmake[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/ports/security/nss/work/nss-3.17.1/nss/cmd/selfserv'
cc -o FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/selfserv.o -c -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include/nspr -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I./../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I./../dist/public/ -I./../dist/private/   -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I../../dist/public/ -I../../dist/private/ -I../../dist/public/nss -I../../dist/public/nspr -I../../dist/public/libdbm -I../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/../public/security -I./include    -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -DNSPR20 -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I../../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I../../../dist/public/nss -I../../../dist/private/nss -I../../../dist/public/seccmd -I../../../dist/public/dbm  selfserv.c
selfserv.c:758:44: warning: passing 'PRUint32 *' (aka 'unsigned int *') to
      parameter of type 'PRInt32 *' (aka 'int *') converts between pointers to
      integer types with different sign [-Wpointer-sign]
        totalPeriodBytes +=  PR_ATOMIC_SET(&loggerBytes, 0);
                                           ^~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/include/nspr/pratom.h:127:49: note: expanded from macro
      'PR_ATOMIC_SET'
#define PR_ATOMIC_SET(val, newval) PR_AtomicSet(val, newval)
                                                ^
/usr/local/include/nspr/pratom.h:51:41: note: passing argument to parameter
      'val' here
NSPR_API(PRInt32) PR_AtomicSet(PRInt32 *val, PRInt32 newval);
                                        ^
selfserv.c:759:46: warning: passing 'PRUint32 *' (aka 'unsigned int *') to
      parameter of type 'PRInt32 *' (aka 'int *') converts between pointers to
      integer types with different sign [-Wpointer-sign]
        totalPeriodBytesTCP += PR_ATOMIC_SET(&loggerBytesTCP, 0);
                                             ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/include/nspr/pratom.h:127:49: note: expanded from macro
      'PR_ATOMIC_SET'
#define PR_ATOMIC_SET(val, newval) PR_AtomicSet(val, newval)
                                                ^
/usr/local/include/nspr/pratom.h:51:41: note: passing argument to parameter
      'val' here
NSPR_API(PRInt32) PR_AtomicSet(PRInt32 *val, PRInt32 newval);
                                        ^
selfserv.c:1150:2: warning: variable 'sr' is used uninitialized whenever switch
      default is taken [-Wsometimes-uninitialized]
        default:
        ^~~~~~~
selfserv.c:1155:10: note: uninitialized use occurs here
    if (!sr)
         ^~
selfserv.c:1116:31: note: initialize the variable 'sr' to silence this warning
    CERTOCSPSingleResponse *sr;
                              ^
                               = NULL
selfserv.c:1548:31: warning: passing 'PRUint32 *' (aka 'unsigned int *') to
      parameter of type 'PRInt32 *' (aka 'int *') converts between pointers to
      integer types with different sign [-Wpointer-sign]
                PR_ATOMIC_ADD(&loggerBytes, rv);
                              ^~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/include/nspr/pratom.h:128:46: note: expanded from macro
      'PR_ATOMIC_ADD'
#define PR_ATOMIC_ADD(ptr, val) PR_AtomicAdd(ptr, val)
                                             ^
/usr/local/include/nspr/pratom.h:63:41: note: passing argument to parameter
      'ptr' here
NSPR_API(PRInt32)       PR_AtomicAdd(PRInt32 *ptr, PRInt32 val);
                                              ^
selfserv.c:1549:37: warning: passing 'PRUint32 *' (aka 'unsigned int *') to
      parameter of type 'PRInt32 *' (aka 'int *') converts between pointers to
      integer types with different sign [-Wpointer-sign]
                PR_ATOMIC_INCREMENT(&bulkSentChunks);
                                    ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/include/nspr/pratom.h:125:53: note: expanded from macro
      'PR_ATOMIC_INCREMENT'
#define PR_ATOMIC_INCREMENT(val) PR_AtomicIncrement(val)
                                                    ^
/usr/local/include/nspr/pratom.h:28:47: note: passing argument to parameter
      'val' here
NSPR_API(PRInt32)       PR_AtomicIncrement(PRInt32 *val);
                                                    ^
selfserv.c:1558:33: warning: passing 'PRUint32 *' (aka 'unsigned int *') to
      parameter of type 'PRInt32 *' (aka 'int *') converts between pointers to
      integer types with different sign [-Wpointer-sign]
            PR_ATOMIC_DECREMENT(&loggerOps);
                                ^~~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/include/nspr/pratom.h:126:53: note: expanded from macro
      'PR_ATOMIC_DECREMENT'
#define PR_ATOMIC_DECREMENT(val) PR_AtomicDecrement(val)
                                                    ^
/usr/local/include/nspr/pratom.h:39:47: note: passing argument to parameter
      'val' here
NSPR_API(PRInt32)       PR_AtomicDecrement(PRInt32 *val);
                                                    ^
selfserv.c:1643:33: warning: passing 'PRUint32 *' (aka 'unsigned int *') to
      parameter of type 'PRInt32 *' (aka 'int *') converts between pointers to
      integer types with different sign [-Wpointer-sign]
            PR_ATOMIC_INCREMENT(&loggerOps);
                                ^~~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/include/nspr/pratom.h:125:53: note: expanded from macro
      'PR_ATOMIC_INCREMENT'
#define PR_ATOMIC_INCREMENT(val) PR_AtomicIncrement(val)
                                                    ^
/usr/local/include/nspr/pratom.h:28:47: note: passing argument to parameter
      'val' here
NSPR_API(PRInt32)       PR_AtomicIncrement(PRInt32 *val);
                                                    ^
selfserv.c:1757:23: warning: passing 'PRUint32 *' (aka 'unsigned int *') to
      parameter of type 'PRInt32 *' (aka 'int *') converts between pointers to
      integer types with different sign [-Wpointer-sign]
        PR_ATOMIC_ADD(&loggerBytesTCP, rv);
                      ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/include/nspr/pratom.h:128:46: note: expanded from macro
      'PR_ATOMIC_ADD'
#define PR_ATOMIC_ADD(ptr, val) PR_AtomicAdd(ptr, val)
                                             ^
/usr/local/include/nspr/pratom.h:63:41: note: passing argument to parameter
      'ptr' here
NSPR_API(PRInt32)       PR_AtomicAdd(PRInt32 *ptr, PRInt32 val);
                                              ^
selfserv.c:1770:23: warning: passing 'PRUint32 *' (aka 'unsigned int *') to
      parameter of type 'PRInt32 *' (aka 'int *') converts between pointers to
      integer types with different sign [-Wpointer-sign]
        PR_ATOMIC_ADD(&loggerBytesTCP, rv);
                      ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/include/nspr/pratom.h:128:46: note: expanded from macro
      'PR_ATOMIC_ADD'
#define PR_ATOMIC_ADD(ptr, val) PR_AtomicAdd(ptr, val)
                                             ^
/usr/local/include/nspr/pratom.h:63:41: note: passing argument to parameter
      'ptr' here
NSPR_API(PRInt32)       PR_AtomicAdd(PRInt32 *ptr, PRInt32 val);
                                              ^
selfserv.c:1787:23: warning: passing 'PRUint32 *' (aka 'unsigned int *') to
      parameter of type 'PRInt32 *' (aka 'int *') converts between pointers to
      integer types with different sign [-Wpointer-sign]
        PR_ATOMIC_ADD(&loggerBytesTCP, rv);
                      ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/include/nspr/pratom.h:128:46: note: expanded from macro
      'PR_ATOMIC_ADD'
#define PR_ATOMIC_ADD(ptr, val) PR_AtomicAdd(ptr, val)
                                             ^
/usr/local/include/nspr/pratom.h:63:41: note: passing argument to parameter
      'ptr' here
NSPR_API(PRInt32)       PR_AtomicAdd(PRInt32 *ptr, PRInt32 val);
                                              ^
10 warnings generated.
cc -o FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/selfserv -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include/nspr -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I./../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I./../dist/public/ -I./../dist/private/   -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I../../dist/public/ -I../../dist/private/ -I../../dist/public/nss -I../../dist/public/nspr -I../../dist/public/libdbm -I../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/../public/security -I./include    -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -DNSPR20 -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I../../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I../../../dist/public/nss -I../../../dist/private/nss -I../../../dist/public/seccmd -I../../../dist/public/dbm  FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/selfserv.o  ../../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/lib/libsectool.a  -L../../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/lib -lssl3 -lsmime3 -lnss3 -L../../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/lib -lnssutil3 -L../../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/lib -lplc4 -lplds4 -lnspr4  -pthread
cc: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-ansi'
cc: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-ansi'
cc: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-ansi'
../../coreconf/nsinstall/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/nsinstall -R -m 775 FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/selfserv ../../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/bin
gmake[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/ports/security/nss/work/nss-3.17.1/nss/cmd/selfserv'
cd signtool; gmake libs
gmake[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/ports/security/nss/work/nss-3.17.1/nss/cmd/signtool'
cc -o FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/signtool.o -c -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include/nspr -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I./../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I./../dist/public/ -I./../dist/private/   -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I../../dist/public/ -I../../dist/private/ -I../../dist/public/nss -I../../dist/public/nspr -I../../dist/public/libdbm -I../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/../public/security -I./include    -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I../../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I../../../dist/public/nss -I../../../dist/private/nss -I../../../dist/public/seccmd  signtool.c
cc -o FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/certgen.o -c -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include/nspr -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I./../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I./../dist/public/ -I./../dist/private/   -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I../../dist/public/ -I../../dist/private/ -I../../dist/public/nss -I../../dist/public/nspr -I../../dist/public/libdbm -I../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/../public/security -I./include    -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I../../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I../../../dist/public/nss -I../../../dist/private/nss -I../../../dist/public/seccmd  certgen.c
cc -o FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/javascript.o -c -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include/nspr -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I./../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I./../dist/public/ -I./../dist/private/   -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I../../dist/public/ -I../../dist/private/ -I../../dist/public/nss -I../../dist/public/nspr -I../../dist/public/libdbm -I../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/../public/security -I./include    -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I../../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I../../../dist/public/nss -I../../../dist/private/nss -I../../../dist/public/seccmd  javascript.c
cc -o FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/list.o -c -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include/nspr -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I./../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I./../dist/public/ -I./../dist/private/   -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I../../dist/public/ -I../../dist/private/ -I../../dist/public/nss -I../../dist/public/nspr -I../../dist/public/libdbm -I../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/../public/security -I./include    -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I../../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I../../../dist/public/nss -I../../../dist/private/nss -I../../../dist/public/seccmd  list.c
cc -o FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/sign.o -c -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include/nspr -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I./../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I./../dist/public/ -I./../dist/private/   -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I../../dist/public/ -I../../dist/private/ -I../../dist/public/nss -I../../dist/public/nspr -I../../dist/public/libdbm -I../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/../public/security -I./include    -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I../../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I../../../dist/public/nss -I../../../dist/private/nss -I../../../dist/public/seccmd  sign.c
cc -o FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/util.o -c -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include/nspr -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I./../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I./../dist/public/ -I./../dist/private/   -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I../../dist/public/ -I../../dist/private/ -I../../dist/public/nss -I../../dist/public/nspr -I../../dist/public/libdbm -I../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/../public/security -I./include    -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I../../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I../../../dist/public/nss -I../../../dist/private/nss -I../../../dist/public/seccmd  util.c
util.c:21:12: warning: returning 'const char *' from a function with result type
      'char *' discards qualifiers
      [-Wincompatible-pointer-types-discards-qualifiers]
    return SECU_Strerror (i);
           ^
../../../dist/private/nss/secutil.h:41:23: note: expanded from macro
      'SECU_Strerror'
#define SECU_Strerror PORT_ErrorToString
                      ^
../../../dist/public/nss/secport.h:115:33: note: expanded from macro
      'PORT_ErrorToString'
#define PORT_ErrorToString(err) PR_ErrorToString((err), PR_LANGUAGE_I_DEFAULT)
                                ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 warning generated.
cc -o FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/verify.o -c -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include/nspr -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I./../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I./../dist/public/ -I./../dist/private/   -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I../../dist/public/ -I../../dist/private/ -I../../dist/public/nss -I../../dist/public/nspr -I../../dist/public/libdbm -I../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/../public/security -I./include    -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I../../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I../../../dist/public/nss -I../../../dist/private/nss -I../../../dist/public/seccmd  verify.c
cc -o FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/zip.o -c -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include/nspr -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I./../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I./../dist/public/ -I./../dist/private/   -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I../../dist/public/ -I../../dist/private/ -I../../dist/public/nss -I../../dist/public/nspr -I../../dist/public/libdbm -I../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/../public/security -I./include    -fPIC -ansi -Wall -Wno-switch -DFREEBSD -DHAVE_STRERROR -DHAVE_BSD_FLOCK -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -DNO_NSPR_10_SUPPORT -DSSL_DISABLE_DEPRECATED_CIPHER_SUITE_NAMES -I../../../dist/FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/include -I../../../dist/public/nss -I../../../dist/private/nss -I../../../dist/public/seccmd  zip.c
In file included from zip.c:5:
In file included from ./signtool.h:18:
../../../dist/public/nss/jar.h:162:14: error: missing ',' between enumerators
    jarCertFi section.
             ^
             , 
../../../dist/public/nss/jar.h:162:22: error: expected '}'
    jarCertFi section.
                     ^
../../../dist/public/nss/jar.h:156:14: note: to match this '{'
typedef enum {
             ^
../../../dist/public/nss/jar.h:156:1: warning: typedef requires a name
      [-Wmissing-declarations]
typedef enum {
^~~~~~~
1 warning and 2 errors generated.
gmake[5]: *** [FreeBSD10.0_OPT.OBJ/zip.o] Error 1
gmake[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/ports/security/nss/work/nss-3.17.1/nss/cmd/signtool'
gmake[4]: *** [libs] Error 2
gmake[4]: se sale del directorio `/usr/ports/security/nss/work/nss-3.17.1/nss/cmd'
gmake[3]: *** [libs] Error 2
gmake[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/ports/security/nss/work/nss-3.17.1/nss'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/nss
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/nss
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/security/nss
#
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2014)

Is there anything in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## teo (Oct 7, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Is there anything in /etc/make.conf?


The configuration of `linux-c6` port


----------



## teo (Oct 7, 2014)

I still can not fix those ports. I can not open any web browser, help.  :\


----------



## talsamon (Oct 7, 2014)

Start `firefox` from the commandline - and post the error-message(s) or try `portmaster -f firefox-esr` (don't be shocked, maybe about 200 files to recompile).


----------



## teo (Oct 8, 2014)

Which is the right solution to reconstruct the ports? Help.  :\ 


```
# man portmaster | less -p reinstallation
     Using portmaster to do a complete reinstallation of all your ports:
           1. portmaster --list-origins > ~/installed-port-list
           2. Update your ports tree
           3. portmaster -ty --clean-distfiles
           4. portmaster --check-port-dbdir
           5. portmaster -Faf
           6. pkg_delete -a
           7. rm -rf /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg
           8. Back up any files in /usr/local you wish to save,
              such as configuration files in /usr/local/etc
           9. Manually check /usr/local and /var/db/pkg
              to make sure that they are really empty
           10. Re-install portmaster
           11. portmaster `cat ~/installed-port-list`

     You probably want to use the -D option for the installation and then run
     --clean-distfiles [-y] again when you are done.  You might also want to
     consider using the --force-config option when installing the new ports.

     Alternatively you could use portmaster -a -f -D to do an ``in place''
     update of your ports.  If that process is interrupted for any reason you
     can use portmaster -a -f -D -R to avoid rebuilding ports already rebuilt
     on previous runs.  However the first method (delete everything and rein-
     stall) is preferred.

:
```


----------



## talsamon (Oct 8, 2014)

Please, tell us exactly what's happen*e*d. Maybe a complete reinstall of your packages solves nothing. Could be missing packages or something with the configuration, or another "little" detail.


----------

